# GLS race at Steelix Raceway on Apirl 18



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

GLS race at Steelix Racaway on Apirl 18. I will have 3 classes skinny tire t-jet and fat tire t-jet, GLSS rules and then changing over to 20volts for a fray race. Skinny will be 2 min and fat is 1.5 min qualifying with bump and 3 min mains, fray will be 1.5 min qualifying and 3 min mains with bump. Door open at 11:00am, racing starts at 1:00pm sharp, $7.00 for food and and a full day of racing. 

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

me and mike plan on coming to sled,s race.see u there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Plan on making it there as long as we dont start working Saturdays by then:dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I will have to miss this one. The family and I will be in the Dells.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

A fray race was added as it was asked for. So it will be a full day of racing.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

You running the Hotrods also?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

No hotrod class, mybe indy cars but don't count on it. Right now just the 3 classes fat tire and skinny tire 18v GLS rules and fray 20v. Thanks for asking. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gonna try to get away for this one.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm gonna try and make it will be my first race


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you run a slip on tire car in fray?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

You can run any tire you want in fray, it's just the volts will be at 20 and not at are 18 that we run in GLSS. I hope you stick around and run the fray class. Looks like there is going to be a good turn out.


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry but I can't make it. Will be in South Bend


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

won't be able to make this race I was asked to help a friend test his car On saturday at the drag strip 1


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I wont be able to make it to the race at sleds. no funds.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure you will find the money to come over. Remember you asked me to host a race like 5 times. 

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no idea if ill make it cost me 10.00 in gas to ride with some 1 and 7 .00 to eat. no work here.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> no idea if ill make it cost me 10.00 in gas to ride with some 1 and 7 .00 to eat. no work here.


Walmart is hiring!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Heard there were some good racing going on.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> I'm sure you will find the money to come over. Remember you asked me to host a race like 5 times.
> 
> Slow Ed


LoL he asks me all of the time to host a race also ! :thumbsup:


----------

